# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Clown

## JLC

This is a beautiful color and pattern mutation first proved by VPI in 1999.  The name "Clown" was inspired by the tear-drop marking that appears under the eye, although not all have this.  The long dorsal stripe of background color starts out dark in hatchlings and fades to shades of lighter brown as the snake matures.  The side patterns can be very busy with lots of spots, extremely reduced, or somewhere in between. 


HighEndRoyalPythons


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


m00kfu


m00kfu


m00kfu


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),kris88 (05-19-2014),_Ronniex2_ (09-28-2018),Sirus Uno (07-19-2018)

----------

